# Med1 & Med2



## arret (18 Feb 2008)

Right. I have some Med1 and some Med2 forms here and I'd like to claim back tax for the past 4 or 5 years.

I've been meaning to do it for a while but it builds up and while it's probably very simple when you put your head around it - it's very daunting.

For the Med1s I'm basically adding up all the doctors and specialist fees for the year. I'm then adding up all the prescription payments. Then, once I have receipts to back all this up I just fill out a form and send this number into them - hey presto, cash refund?

For the Med2s I'm even more confusesd ... it seems too easy. I just add up all the Dental fees for the year, write the number on a page and send it in? I may then be selected at random for audit anytime in the next x years? I'd hate to go claiming loads back and then find out in 2 years that I'm missing paperwork or something.
I have a number of Med2 forms with an amount, a brief description, a date and then signed by the dentist. Is this all I need?

Thanks very much lads, and If I'm missing anything please let me know.


----------



## ClubMan (19 Feb 2008)

arret said:


> Right. I have some Med1 and some Med2 forms here and I'd like to claim back tax for the past 4 or 5 years.


Well 4 tax years (i.e. back to 2004) is as far as you can go now.


> For the Med1s I'm basically adding up all the doctors and specialist fees for the year. I'm then adding up all the prescription payments. Then, once I have receipts to back all this up I just fill out a form and send this number into them - hey presto, cash refund?


You need to check that the expenses qualify, deduct any expenses that were reimbursed from other sources (e.g. drug repayment scheme, private health insurance etc.) and for tax years prior to 2007 you need to deduct an "excess" of €125 for an individual claim or €250 for a joint/family claim. You need to keep the receipts for at least 6 years in case the claim is checked. Once your claim has been made and is OK you will get a refund by cheque or lodged to your bank account.


> For the Med2s I'm even more confusesd ... it seems too easy. I just add up all the Dental fees for the year, write the number on a page and send it in?


No - the dentist needs to complete and sign the forms for the relevant procedures. Again not all expenses qualify for tax relief.


> I may then be selected at random for audit anytime in the next x years? I'd hate to go claiming loads back and then find out in 2 years that I'm missing paperwork or something.


Yes - you can be checked/audited any time as far as I know although the online _MED1 _claim says to keep receipts for 6 years.


> I have a number of Med2 forms with an amount, a brief description, a date and then signed by the dentist. Is this all I need?


See above.


----------



## arret (19 Feb 2008)

Back to 2004
- Anything beyond that now it's tough?

Med2, dentist needs to complete the forms
- I have a number of Med2s for each year, I can total the amount on each one and put them into the spot on the Med1, then keep them in case of audit? Procedures not qualifying are listed on the revenue website I assume.


----------



## S.L.F (19 Feb 2008)

I believe that the threshold of 125 or 250 is gone since beginning of 2007 so this makes it even more worthwhile claiming your medical expenses


----------



## Joe1234 (19 Feb 2008)

arret said:


> Back to 2004
> - Anything beyond that now it's tough?
> 
> Med2, dentist needs to complete the forms
> - I have a number of Med2s for each year, I can total the amount on each one and put them into the spot on the Med1, then keep them in case of audit? Procedures not qualifying are listed on the revenue website I assume.



You will need to do a seperate Med 1 for each year, and therefore get the dentist to complete a Med 2 for each year too.

Procedures which do qualify for Med 2 tax relief are listed on the back of the Med 2 form.


----------



## ClubMan (19 Feb 2008)

arret said:


> Back to 2004
> - Anything beyond that now it's tough?


Yes.


> Med2, dentist needs to complete the forms
> - I have a number of Med2s for each year, I can total the amount on each one and put them into the spot on the Med1, then keep them in case of audit? Procedures not qualifying are listed on the revenue website I assume.


Sorry - I don't understand your point/question.


----------



## ClubMan (19 Feb 2008)

S.L.F said:


> I believe that the threshold of 125 or 250 is gone since beginning of 2007


Yes - I said that above.


> so this makes it even more worthwhile claiming your medical expenses


It doesn't affect claims in respect of 2004-2006.


----------



## Joe1234 (20 Feb 2008)

ClubMan said:


> Yes.
> 
> Sorry - I don't understand your point/question.



What I took this to be was that the poster wanted to claim a number of years Med 2 on 1 Med 1 form.  Which, of course is incorrect.  A seperate Med 1 must be submitted for each year being claimed.


----------



## ClubMan (20 Feb 2008)

OK - yes. Of course.


----------



## arret (20 Feb 2008)

Thanks for sticking with me. What I ment about the multiple Med2s for each year I'll try explain, I made a mess of it above.

I went to x dentist and they gave me a stamped Med2 for treatment in March 07.
I then went to y dentist and they gave me a stamped Med2 for treatment in June 07.
I then went to z dentist who stamped another new Med2 for Sept 07.

So now I have 3 Med2 forms which all fall within the same year.

Can I staple them together and send as is? Or does everything have to be on one Med2 per year ?


----------



## ClubMan (20 Feb 2008)

I presume that you can collate all _MED2 _forms for a single tax year and send them in together.


----------



## arret (20 Feb 2008)

It would make sense I guess, but things don't always work as easy as they make sense.


----------



## ClubMan (20 Feb 2008)

_Revenue _are not generally unreasonable in such matters and will treat such claims pragmatically - at least in my experience. Even where there are specific forms for certain claims I have never had any problems getting sorted by just writing to them with the details.


----------



## Joe1234 (20 Feb 2008)

ClubMan said:


> I presume that you can collate all _MED2 _forms for a single tax year and send them in together.



I would also imagine that one med 2 from each dentits should be ok.


----------



## arret (31 Mar 2008)

Routine Dental treatment is not covered but things like braces are.

Would this mean that checkups on braces are covered or not ?

Thanks


----------



## PM1234 (31 Mar 2008)

arret said:


> Would this mean that checkups on braces are covered or not ?



Yes appointments for tightening braces etc are covered. Your ortho. should include this on the Med 2 s/he completes as a matter of course.


----------

